# Revolution in Central/South America...



## Everymanalion (Dec 30, 2012)

So I know a lot of you have revolutionary ideas about the U.S. and my own personal belief is that it is next to impossible(Being that, even if you get past the military, the media and the local police, you have over-zealous patriotic Merikunz ready to pick up their guns against you) but what about in a third world country such as Mexico, Guatemala or Honduras? Social revolutions have been happening in Latin American for as long as I can remember but a new kind of "revolutionary" has taken shape in the past 10-15 years in the form of Hugo Chavez and Evo Morales.

lets say, by pure speculation, how successful do you think a revolution in a Latin American country would be in this day and age? Especially with American "Intervention" as a possible threat....


----------



## Bent Spoons (Dec 30, 2012)

I think if you can out gun the current establishment and win the hearts and minds of the people it is possible. I suppose you could have social reform like gay marriage and it is pretty likely to happen there within the next century.

I don't think Hugo is a new kind of revolutionary. The United States has been fighting wars to keep communist-like ideologies away and destroying our adversaries' allies for half a century.

I think its most likely to occur in the countries with the poorest economies.


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 30, 2012)

Add and follow my cause if you believe

Twitter-
*@IndiRevoLegion*​ 

Facebook- http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indigenous-Revolutionary-Legion/317188438383152


----------



## urchin (Dec 31, 2012)

"The worst kind of threat to America is the threat of a good example." - Noam Chomsky


----------

